

Create Your Own Recipes: Brilliant UI for a viral cooking website - Alex3917
http://www.finecooking.com/articles/cyor/brownies.aspx

======
jordanlev
This is similar to a client project I just finished --
<http://customyarn.com/>

Although I used only javascript for the yarn site -- Flash seemed to be
overkill for this kind of UI (of course, some Flash developer over at Fine
Cooking is probably thinking "Javascript would be way overkill for this kind
of UI").

------
jpcx01
The fact that its so heavily dependent on Flash sort of kills it for me. But
maybe i'm just weird.

It's a cool idea and nice implementation

